
Firefox makes this color ugly - hstaab
The color #fcfc04 looks completely different (uglier imo) on Firefox while Chrome and Safari display it the same.<p>I was visiting this website when I noticed<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.copyipsum.com&#x2F;<p>Why does this happen?
======
ladberg
On my computer, Safari and Chrome both display in sRGB while Firefox displays
in the "native" (aka wild west) RGB. You can verify this by opening up the
"Digital Color Meter" app.

------
scott31
No, the color itself is ugly, Firefox will just show you the truth

------
gtirloni
It looks the same on my TN-panel monitor with Firefox 80 and Chrome 84 on
Windows 10 and Linux. Could you post a screenshot?

~~~
hstaab
It’s the same for my friend and I.

[https://imgur.com/gallery/iDkW4qj](https://imgur.com/gallery/iDkW4qj)

~~~
jolmg
I'm looking at your screenshot on both chromium and firefox, and I can't see a
difference in color between the two sides of your picture. I can't see the
difference when visiting the website directly either.

Checking the color code with the eyedropper of gcolor2, I see the site is
#FCFC04 when checking it directly on both browsers, and in your picture, the
right one is #FCFC07, while the left one is #FCFD00.

They all look the same to me though. It's not distinguishable to my eye.

~~~
hstaab
So, on both my colleagues iMac and mine, they look very very different,
however viewing the Imgur on my iPhone 8, I see no difference.

Strange

~~~
jolmg
It could be the display and/or the OS.

